# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  19 Years old - HGH 6 UI ED for 6 months.

## Exilus

too much?
already have a test-e/dbol cycle under my belt.


5'9
187 lbs
16%

planning my second cycle test-e/eq/dbol/var in 3 months.

----------


## marcus300

You have been told countless times not to cycle yet you ignore all the advice, now your asking about HGH and yet again everybody will tell you not to use it at your age, and there is no doubt you will try it.

Why do you ask questions when you dont listen to anyone!

Are you sure your 19yrs old? because your acting very immaature in your actions


STOP CYCLING YOUR GOING TO HURT YOURSELF.

----------


## Exilus

Because i don't mind the damage it can cause? I won't listen to you because ive known people who have cycled at 17 even 16 years old. today they are 30+ years old retired bodybuilders and their hormones are fine. I prefer rely on real evidence from people i know than on your theoretical explanations about the human endocrine system not being developped till 25 thingy URL you keep posting on everyone's thread.

You call immature someone who doesn't want to do exactly as you say?

Now i want to know if i can expect skeletal growth with 6 UIs of GH ED. i got a skeletal scan and my growth plates are still slightly open.

----------


## DCannon

You're playing with fire buddy.

----------


## Anon_1992

can anyone please answer my question
what is the damage that can cause in teen use of hgh/igf-1?
I really want to know that but i can't find the answer

thank you

----------


## BJJ

> Because i don't mind the damage it can cause? I won't listen to you because ive known people who have cycled at 17 even 16 years old. today they are 30+ years old retired bodybuilders and their hormones are fine. I prefer rely on real evidence from people i know than on your theoretical explanations about the human endocrine system not being developped till 25 thingy URL you keep posting on everyone's thread.
> 
> You call immature someone who doesn't want to do exactly as you say?
> 
> Now i want to know if i can expect skeletal growth with 6 UIs of GH ED. i got a skeletal scan and my growth plates are still slightly open.


Your response is very much arrogant.

Marcus has not bad intention against you but just wants to give the best possible advice since he has experience in aas.
The people you are referring to are probably "lucky" even though I would like to see their blood works.

In any case, you should rely on science and marcus' responses go towards that direction.

Stop acting like a child and become a MAN!

----------


## marcus300

> Because i don't mind the damage it can cause? I won't listen to you because ive known people who have cycled at 17 even 16 years old. today they are 30+ years old retired bodybuilders and their hormones are fine. I prefer rely on real evidence from people i know than on your theoretical explanations about the human endocrine system not being developped till 25 thingy URL you keep posting on everyone's thread.
> 
> You call immature someone who doesn't want to do exactly as you say?
> 
> Now i want to know if i can expect skeletal growth with 6 UIs of GH ED. i got a skeletal scan and my growth plates are still slightly open.


Son, I speak from experience working with and seeing many many BB's over the years, ive been training and taking gear longer than you have been alive so please dont talk like a 5yr old!!

All because people dont tell you what you want to hear, no one is going to give you advice on how to cycle and take hgh when the corrrect advice is NOT TO CYCLE AND YOUR AGE.


If your not conerned about the damage what could occur well we are as a board, we try and educate in a helathy way and advice young immature kids like yourself in the right direction.

You need food and have no idea what your doing or saying.

Your going down the wrong path lol

I can see i am wasting my time and effect in trying to educate yourself so I will leave you to wait for other teenagers to advice you the best way forward

----------


## Exilus

> Son, I speak from experience working with and seeing many many BB's over the years, ive been training and taking gear longer than you have been alive so please dont talk like a 5yr old!!
> 
> All because people dont tell you what you want to hear, no one is going to give you advice on how to cycle and take hgh when the corrrect advice is NOT TO CYCLE AND YOUR AGE.
> 
> If your not conerned about the damage what could occur well we are as a board, we try and educate in a helathy way and advice young immature kids like yourself in the right direction.
> 
> You need food and have no idea what your doing or saying.
> 
> Your going down the wrong path lol
> ...


Thanks, so maybe i can get answers to my questions and not get flamed 24/7.

----------


## marcus300

> Thanks, so maybe i can get answers to my questions and not get flamed 24/7.


I am sure the other teenagers will give you the answer's you want to hear.

All the best :Hmmmm:

----------


## dangerous dan

> Son, I speak from experience working with and seeing many many BB's over the years, ive been training and taking gear longer than you have been alive so please dont talk like a 5yr old!!
> 
> All because people dont tell you what you want to hear, no one is going to give you advice on how to cycle and take hgh when the corrrect advice is NOT TO CYCLE AND YOUR AGE.
> 
> 
> If your not conerned about the damage what could occur well we are as a board, we try and educate in a helathy way and advice a young immature kid like yourself is what we as a board are about.
> 
> You need food and have no idea what your doing or saying.
> 
> ...


Did you just shout me marcus ha!

Hes right bro, listen to the old fossill he knows his shit!!

Oh and no offence with the fossill marcus  :Big Grin: 


Just put time into eating and training for a few more year, i always think on gear, but coming on here keeps me sain lol, ull feel better in the long run mate

----------


## Exilus

> Did you just shout me marcus ha!
> 
> Hes right bro, listen to the old fossill he knows his shit!!
> 
> Oh and no offence with the fossill marcus 
> 
> 
> Just put time into eating and training for a few more year, i always think on gear, but coming on here keeps me sain lol, ull feel better in the long run mate


i gained more weight on 2 months of gear than i did in 4 years of training. And even if my diet/training wasn't 100% correct, it was still pretty good...After 12 weeks my hormonal restored fully, i kept most my gains and my epyphiseals didn't close....Could i expect any better? Im contunuing that way...

----------


## dangerous dan

If you cant even concentrate on geting your diet and training correct, why on earth are you thinking of cycling???

----------


## Exilus

> If you cant even concentrate on geting your diet and training correct, why on earth are you thinking of cycling???


theres a difference between correct and top-notch. and i put much more energy on my diet and training when i cycle than when im off.

----------


## dangerous dan

Put it this way...mite aswell end the thread mate...no one is going to answer your question around here...feel free to read on diet and training but come on ..wise up a little

----------


## Exilus

> Put it this way...mite aswell end the thread mate...no one is going to answer your question around here...feel free to read on diet and training but come on ..wise up a little


Well you guys know im going to do it anyway....notice my question wasn't "SHOULD I DO IT??". thats because i dont want such answer, cuz i'll do it anyway. i want relevant answers to my question.

On these boards its like if i came and said "Whats the difference between x and y thingy" then you guys go "STATS???" then "OMG YOUR 18 DONT DO ANYTHING".....wtf...

----------


## Therippedone

Gonna get burned at 19... You have to let your platelets close before you start cycling

----------


## fossilfuel7

> Well you guys know im going to do it anyway....notice my question wasn't "SHOULD I DO IT??". thats because i dont want such answer, cuz i'll do it anyway. i want relevant answers to my question.
> 
> On these boards its like if i came and said "Whats the difference between x and y thingy" then you guys go "STATS???" then "OMG YOUR 18 DONT DO ANYTHING".....wtf...



Your original question was "19 Years old - HGH 6 UI ED for 6 months" "Too much?"

Answer= Yes it's to much.

----------


## Exilus

> Gonna get burned at 19... You have to let your platelets close before you start cycling


what can HGH cause as a side-effect if my plates are still open?

----------


## DCannon

> what can HGH cause as a side-effect if my plates are still open?


Abnormal bone growth.

----------


## Exilus

> Abnormal bone growth.


And that means.....gigantism?

----------


## DCannon

Do you know (you might be too young) who Jaws was from the James Bond movies? You might look like that.

----------


## Necrosaro

Clearly this guy is going all about it the wrong way and if we cannot tell him other wise I know there will be someone else who will on a different board. You will be better off going to another board where there are people who's concerns for younger people are there last worry. Steroids are serious stuff and we have some great members here looking out for the best on this forum(I call this class). Take it from me and go to another board and find you answers.

----------


## tboney

> And that means.....gigantism?


No! It means that they could fuse prematurely. Wise up kid....

----------


## ChrisH1989

> too much?
> already have a test-e/dbol cycle under my belt.
> 
> 
> 5'9
> 187 lbs
> 16%
> 
> planning my second cycle test-e/eq/dbol/var in 3 months.


Yikes, Im about to turn 21 myself. Never touched a steroid in my life. Joined forum for research purposes. This guy is on hgh! WOW.

I'm thinking diabetes is in your future. I mean WHOA dude your nuts. Your not going to get any taller most likely. I have heard from other guys that hgh supplementation can shut production down permanently also???? Not wise.

----------


## matt77

OK I'll bite at your thread! First off you have clearly stated that you are going to keep cycling and are going to use HGH, right? Then why the Fvck do you care what the sides might be your going to do it anyways, right? 

Remember this " If you ask a question and know your not going to listen to the answer, then why ask"

Oh and go ahead and take the HGH you may just ending up looking like a 6' midget :Big Grin:

----------


## junkiescumbag

im sick of reading this bullshit. if he wants to do a cycle at his age let him. i did my first testosterone cycle at 19 and it went fine had proper diet and training and PCT and my hormone levels are back to normal at 20 have had no regrets at all and i kept most of my gains. although i dont recommend messing with HGH stick to the basics

----------


## Matt

> im sick of reading this bullshit. if he wants to do a cycle at his age let him. i did my first testosterone cycle at 19 and it went fine had proper diet and training and PCT and my hormone levels are back to normal at 20 have had no regrets at all and i kept most of my gains. although i dont recommend messing with HGH stick to the basics


If your sick of hearing this bs then why dont you leave, and dont come back..

----------


## AndriodLee

> Because i don't mind the damage it can cause? I won't listen to you because ive known people who have cycled at 17 even 16 years old. today they are 30+ years old retired bodybuilders and their hormones are fine. I prefer rely on real evidence from people i know than on your theoretical explanations about the human endocrine system not being developped till 25 thingy URL you keep posting on everyone's thread.
> 
> You call immature someone who doesn't want to do exactly as you say?
> 
> Now i want to know if i can expect skeletal growth with 6 UIs of GH ED. i got a skeletal scan and my growth plates are still slightly open.


sounds to me like you have some serious insecurity issues man. Using illegal 
drugs is no way to solve your problems. for your own sake... please get help

----------


## MaNiCC

> Well you guys know im going to do it anyway....notice my question wasn't "SHOULD I DO IT??". thats because i dont want such answer, cuz i'll do it anyway. i want relevant answers to my question.
> 
> On these boards its like if i came and said "Whats the difference between x and y thingy" then you guys go "STATS???" then "OMG YOUR 18 DONT DO ANYTHING".....wtf...





> im sick of reading this bullshit. if he wants to do a cycle at his age let him. i did my first testosterone cycle at 19 and it went fine had proper diet and training and PCT and my hormone levels are back to normal at 20 have had no regrets at all and i kept most of my gains. although i dont recommend messing with HGH stick to the basics


Your both complaining about the board, an i get the impression you are not welcome, so feel free to fvk off

----------


## ScotchGuard

A healthy 19 year old should secrete almost 2iu of GH everyday. That is enough to keep your metabolic rate up and burn fat. If your goal is to gain weight and put on more mass HGH is too slow and too costly. The issue with HGH at 19 is that your natural GH cycle doesn't taper off until about 30. Taking synthetic HGH before that time could shorten the natural cycle permanently. The experienced users on this board is all about safety.

----------


## dtrain000

Totally agree Exilus... I came here for answers but i had more questions then answers.. thats why i just talk with my "guy"... he knows all the answers to my questions without people jumping on u... i understand the saftey aspect of this game and i agree that u should be educated in the right things to do.... but i do believe that every person is different and if i was to listen to everyone elses opinion on ass i would still be 160lbs.. i do believe that a educated person can take gear safely... as long as they are not in the lower teenage yrs of life 18 and above get educated and get on... be safe

----------


## dtrain000

im sure ill get harped on for my comment now.. but its ok i just ate 4lbs of chicken breast!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Swifto

You should be using AAS when you naturally reach your genetic limit or are close too it. At 19 years old thats f*cking impossible.

I cycled at 19 and wish I never did. I'm bigger now than I was then and took 4 years off after cycling at 19-20 years old. I got gyno and acne. 

Your not near your genetic limit now and wont be for a good few years. You should take advantage of your already sky high natural hormones at 17-23 years old. If you dont you have bad logic and may cause permanent damage. 

You have no business using GH at 19 years old. Take advantage of your already high hormone levels. 

Heck, I want to use GH and have done for years. But I waited till now (24 years old) to do it, or even truly contemplate it.

Your 19, think you know everything, have done one cycle, planning a second and are asking questions about using GH at 19 years old. A few of those points there are very entertaining. You have ALOT to learn mate.

As SwoleCat (RIP) once said, "You have to build the house before you can paint it".

----------


## goose

An amazing post by swifto...

----------


## Mr.Rose

That's why Swifto is one sexy son of a gun.

----------


## devilduckizer09

what a howl!
kid do yourself a favour dont cycle HGH. if your adamant you want to continue with ASS then go ahead carry on messing with your genetics. give it a few year and youl look like sideshow bob with ya chin all sticking out n ya features all f up. gud luck pal

----------


## Swifto

> what a howl!
> kid do yourself a favour dont cycle HGH. if your adamant you want to continue with ASS then go ahead carry on messing with your genetics. give it a few year and youl look like sideshow bob with ya chin all sticking out n ya features all f up. gud luck pal


Its amazing. 

Say he gains 15lbs on a cycle using 500mg/wk at 19, how much is he going to need at 25 years old to get the same or similar gains? 

I've never used over 500mg/wk Test and dont have any need too as I have grown naturally and taken lots of time off.

If your using 500mg/wk at 19 years old and wish to continue using AAS until your reach your goals, or continue to use in your 20's and 30's your going to need larger doses. The same dose will not work every cycle, thats a fact.

Larger doses = More sides, more complications, harder to recover etc...

If that doesnt open your eyes nothing will. If you continue to cycle with the current attitude your portray, your going to do damage to yourself. 

Honestly, it would probably be a good thing in the long term that you f*cked yourself up slightly. Then and only then, may you realise how wrong you are.

Gyno and acne (scars on my back, shoulders, chest) did it for me.

----------


## taiboxa

this is a sad thread.. if only stupidity was painful this world would be a far more peaceful place

----------


## B.I.G. O

how do you post your own thread? im new on this site and would like to ask a couple of questions myself about HGH?? sorry not tryin to bug anyone by posting somethin totally off topic. just new to the site and forums

----------


## SlimmerMe

First of all get off this page and go back to the list of threads in this forum...just how you found this one. Once there:

go to top left where it says "Post new Thread" and click
then fill in a "title" in the skinny long box and then write something in the rectangular box for the body of your thread and..
then on the bottom right you will see "Submit new thread" and click that!

Try it....WELCOME!

----------


## animal1717

so is 21 to young to consider using hgh?

----------


## B.I.G. O

thank you! just figured it out i appreciate the help. check it out maybe you can help too? lol

----------


## B.I.G. O

so wat ur saying is that if ur 19-21 that taking a lower amount of GH (say1-3IU) daily could still cause serious adverse effects, and effect your natural production of GH? to me it seems that it could be safe as long as your not pumping in 6-16IU's daily like all the older bodybuilder guys. But im no expert, thats why im here to ask questions. looking to gain a little knowledge. not just "oh your not 24 and up dont do it". why? facts, not harrassment help everyone do things safely, or help convince people to just wait...

----------


## wmaousley

> And that means.....gigantism?


Remember Andre the Giant from old school WWF or WCW, he had bone growth deformaties similar to what GH will do

----------


## cyounger100

> No! It means that they could fuse prematurely. Wise up kid....


he is not goin too wise up another kid that thinks he knows it all 10 years down the road he will be regreting not listen too others that are wiser and not 15

----------


## cyounger100

> so is 21 to young to consider using hgh?


yessssssssss

----------


## Renesis

I love the whole I trained for 4 years and got better gains on AAS then training for 4 years! You are 19 training for 4 years means you started at 15... which in turn means you were still in puberty (LOL) and you expected what at 15? To be like the 30 year old busting his rear since he was 15? (LOL again) The easy way is just that... The easy way... go ahead mess up your genetics, don't bother being smart.

----------


## Themadhatter8

> too much?
> already have a test-e/dbol cycle under my belt.
> 
> 
> 5'9
> 187 lbs
> 16%
> 
> planning my second cycle test-e/eq/dbol/var in 3 months.



yo bro do you regret it or is everything going nice?? I cycled at 20 and everything is fine with me lol

----------


## Livinlean

> yo bro do you regret it or is everything going nice?? I cycled at 20 and everything is fine with me lol


I cycled at 18-19 and let me tell you, you wont know "everything is fine" until a couple years down the road. I have experienced unbalanced hormones and ED just to name a couple. Luckily I have friends that are doctors who give me advice without putting it on my medical record so I have been able to work around all of this but not everyone is so lucky.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

> too much?
> already have a test-e/dbol cycle under my belt.
> 
> 
> 5'9
> 187 lbs
> 16%
> 
> planning my second cycle test-e/eq/dbol/var in 3 months.


Since you're not going to listen to vets with lots and lots of experience, you should just take what you want. 6iu/ed for 6 months won't kill you. Go for it.

----------


## BG

Thread is from 2010 guys.

----------


## Livinlean

> Thread is from 2010 guys.


Lol good catch.

----------

